# **** Happy Birthday Ruger ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Have a good birthday Wayne. Help that ground hog make the right move today--- damn--- its cold up here.

I want to give a happy birthday to Chris Miller too. The creator of Predatortalk.com. Hope things are go'in strait for you and yours down there in the desert.

I also will wish Miss K a happy birthday (when she wakes up.LOL). Shes the greatest gal I know--- she must be for put'in up with me for 34 years.

And I cant forget to wish my little brother a happy birthday. He's up there in ND (Brrrrr) serving us in the U.S. Marshals.

Its so strange that I know so many Feb. 2nd ground hogs day people--- Hmmmmm?

*Ya'll have a great day !!!!*

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy smokes Cat - you been doing some researching. Happy birthday to all of you out there. Cat do you still bake her a cake?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!

It's my pops birthday today also.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wayne !!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy Happy everybody!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Lots of Happy Birthday's to everyone!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL THE YOUNG GROUND HOGS TODAY--------SB*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks guys and happy to all the others!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Happy Birth Day Wayne..!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Wayne !

You too Miss K, thanks for takin' good care of the cat.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy birthday Wayne


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday Wayne, Miss K and all the rest...........for all your Birthdays, I'll send out one of my original iPads.........






​​Have fun!​


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wishing all of yours the best of groundhog's day. Just wondering what it means when the groundhog is frozen under?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Wishing all of yours the best of groundhog's day. Just wondering what it means when the groundhog is frozen under?


8 more weeks of winter...enjoy!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope all the other groundhogs had a great day. I did! A big thanks to the PT family for wishing me the best!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

glenway said:


> Wishing all of yours the best of groundhog's day. Just wondering what it means when the groundhog is frozen under?


You're screwed !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday for all of you. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2014)

Happy birthday Ruger


----------

